# upcoming georgia or florida comps?



## cubekid57 (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone know of upcoming comps in these states?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 20, 2008)

According to the list of WCA competitions there are currently no upcoming competitions in Georgia or Florida.

However the Decatur Open 2008 took place in Decatur, Georgia on October 18, two days ago.


----------



## Kian (Oct 20, 2008)

Chattahoochee Spring will be in Chattahoochee, GA next calendar year. I don't know if the date has been finalized yet, though. Andrew Kang is organizing the competition, as he has for the last 3 years.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, it sucks that there aren't any more competitions in the south for the remainder of the year. I went to Decatur and now I'm hooked.

Although, this time around I won't bring a friend (that isn't interested in cubing) to the competition. I felt kinda bad that he was getting bored so I left early.


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Oct 21, 2008)

Define South.. Texas is about as far south as you can get and we're having a competition in Austin, Texas on November 1st.


ajmorgan25 said:


> Yeah, it sucks that there aren't any more competitions in the south for the remainder of the year. I went to Decatur and now I'm hooked.
> 
> Although, this time around I won't bring a friend (that isn't interested in cubing) to the competition. I felt kinda bad that he was getting bored so I left early.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah there is Chattahoochee 09 around march in Georgia.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 21, 2008)

Speedcuber023 said:


> Define South.. Texas is about as far south as you can get and we're having a competition in Austin, Texas on November 1st.
> 
> 
> ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



Mississippi, Georgia, Alabama, Florida, Tennessee...maybe Louisiana and even South Carolina?

I go to UA in Tuscaloosa and on the weekends I'm willing to drive to competitions, but I think Texas is just a bit to far.


----------

